# MOPS.ca 17th Anniversary promo!



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

> It's hard to believe that another year has past. February 12th marked the 17th year in operation.
> 
> During that time we've had the pleasure of serving thousands of customers from coast to coast. We've had lots of laughs, built hundreds of friendships and learned a great deal about business and life in general. It has been quite a ride.
> 
> ...


Guess I'll be ordering some stuff


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Yep, as will I  was happy to see that email.

Sent from my {HTC X8} using Board Express


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Great people to deal with too. They've always been very helpful and always willing to answer any questions.
--
Paul


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes I can finally stock up on DD putty! 

PEWPEW!


----------

